# Have you ever felt oddly connected to someone?



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Idk...in my view..."spirituality" is just...humans attributing that which seems grand, unique, or special, but is difficult to fathom, describe, or process, as something "divine." The same way many ancient people attributed lightning and weather to gods. It's all rooted in either trying to possess control/power over that which we don't ("pray to god about the coming hurricane!") or relinquishing the control in order to make it seem fated (and thus seemingly stronger in influence), so that we do not have to claim responsibility or control to do something different, or we do not have to have alternate options. Sometimes, believing we are helpless is easier to accept than believing we are in control. ("All I can do is pray" when there are things that are possible, yet painful, that can be done.)

I'm of the opinion that true love isn't normally some grandiose thing that begins with some mysterious spark. From what I've seen, what begins that way tends to fizzle out. Not always, but it does usually. Actually, that can be a sign you're being “love bombed” (manipulated), even. Alternatively, such grandiose beginnings can cause your expectations to be set high, only to fall apart into disappointments once you learn more about them, and reality sets in. (Idealization.)

I'm a concrete / reality-oriented kind of person. I don't invest stock into premature emotions/feelings. Slow and steady, getting to know the person based on concrete facts/examples...that is what authentic and stable love requires, I believe.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes, usually connected to persons who doesn't seem to be equality attracted to me...🙄


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)

I feel connected to others when I listen to them and I am interested. 
I rarely have mystical feelings but when I do I visualize places I've visited, not sure why.

This thread reminds me of this song


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

IxFx said:


> I don't think so. *Sounds scary*.


Only when the other person feels the same way.


----------



## yewduyou (11 mo ago)

I have.

It's like I'm back to middle school again and I think it will be nice to know them back then 🙂


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

NIHM said:


> However, I have an uncanny way of finding the ISFJ in the room and forming a quick friendship bond with them. I still think it took several months if not a year to consider the person "close"


I feel that way about Entp - it‘a usually an instant connection ( platonically speaking) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I feel that way about Entp - it‘a usually an instant connection ( platonically speaking)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think I've had an "instant" connection however.

More strange than instant.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

Hmmm, idk

the closes I have is like when I come up with a idea that I think is unique than finding a whole philosophy ( who is dead now) on it, or random person of today, I feel connected to that person bc we came up with the same idea independently but not a connects that I have always known someone. But some kindred spirit like mine.
I never had deja vu, either…except in dreams

this one dream ( not deja vu), I had on and off for several years …. Was a dream I called the flipbook of faces….the whole dream was just snapshots of ppl‘s faces from all times and cultures, ages ,different-gender…I would flipped thru the faces really fast but every tenth face it would stop and I would as the dreamer just really examined the face, they looked so real, it was hard not to imagine them as real ppl. I use to wake up kinda mind blown and wonder if they were real at some time or was it me in past lives (which I don’t really believe in past lives, but I leave it open)… I can still see the faces today. I wish I could draw better or I would draw them…there was about 7 that the dream focus on as it flip thru about 100 faces.

I feel too much like an exploring alien to be able to feel like I have always known someone  theory


----------



## Amorous (11 mo ago)

SgtPepper said:


> I'm not speaking about sexual attraction or sharing certain hobbies. I mean more as in feeling like you've known them forever? Connecting on an energy/spiritual level?


I get the feeling that we probably have a spiritual connection with everyone, like life is just something that repeats itself all throughout time. That person you met today is the same person that existed thousands of years ago in some other part of the world. I mean, aren't we all genetically related as a species? Those genes travelled throughout lifetimes. Maybe nothing is new under the sun.

I don't think I've ever met someone I felt an especially strong spiritual connection with, but that's probably due to my generally avoidant nature when it comes to dealing with social things.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Amorous said:


> I get the feeling that we probably have a spiritual connection with everyone, like life is just something that repeats itself all throughout time. That person you met today is the same person that existed thousands of years ago in some other part of the world. I mean, aren't we all genetically related as a species? Those genes travelled throughout lifetimes. Maybe nothing is new under the sun.
> 
> I don't think I've ever met someone I felt an especially strong spiritual connection with, but that's probably due to my generally avoidant nature when it comes to dealing with social things.


In think it might be beyond genes though. More like energy.


----------



## SpeedTheRacer (11 mo ago)

Yes actually it's interesting to see this thread because I had been talking about it to others because it has been some of the most peculiar experiences I have yet to have and I was feeling quite emotionally dismayed and distressed all at once because it felt so uniquely profound and unlike anything else I had ever experienced. 

I feel more of a connection to this person then I ever have in my whole life before, I randomly fell in love with them too unexpectedly. I was just curious about them at first and then unexpectedly I just fell in love with them. This has never happened to me before, but it was the most ironic thing to happen I was love sick for over a month and it was so profound and severe that I honestly couldn't function very well normally, I just felt really, really love sick. It was so horrible and embarrassing I just slept a lot and laid in bed all day, I couldn't control it at all it just wouldn't go away. I don't know why this happened to me, it was the strangest thing in the world at the time and ever since then this has happened a lot. I just randomly have periods or times where I cannot think clearly and thoughts of her run through my mind all the time though it's not so bad anymore. 

It felt really weird to me though but I felt that way as well like I've known them before from some other place, it feels like we are really similar to each other but we're not the same at all but it's this hard to describe feeling, but almost like we were made for each other I guess. It just feels really, really profound, strange and unexpected to me. I've never liked someone so much before, I started noticing and finding other women who look like her attractive. I have spent time with and spent time talking with other women but it never quite feels the same for some reason, I just find myself yearning for her affection so badly. It feels like she's the most perfect friend that I could have in the world. 

I like her so much, but unfortunately it just feels like the Song to the Siren to me, at least that seems to best way to describe it.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

With my kids, yes. With offspring the connection is always instant. With most people, a connection was built over time, so not instant but there is a connection.

I find this to be a very Fi topic. 🙂


----------



## SpeedTheRacer (11 mo ago)

I cried so much coincidentally on valentines day because I think about her so much, I feel just like Edward Scissorhands in that I just want to do romantic and creative things for her. Even after the end where they decide not to be together, Edward spends all his time making art for her still even a long time afterwards. It's so hard to gain her affection but it's really confusing and strange because it does feel somehow like there is this weird connection and maybe love between us or something. It just makes me feel perpetually heart broken. I was gotten closer to her by perpetually trying to woo her all the time I guess but it still makes me feel quite uncertain about the whole thing, I am not ready for serious relationships or anything.

I just, really, really, like her a lot for some reason, or I mean I love her I guess. I've never liked someone so much before in my life and I am really heterosexual so again it's just a little hard for me to wrap my head around. It causes me so much distress.

I was reading about if women normally liked to be pursued so it's good that I am not the only one in that regard at least either.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

I do have some stories about my kids too. Not all of them are flattering to us though, so I usually keep those stories to myself. 😄


----------



## SpeedTheRacer (11 mo ago)

_sigh_


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

🙄 ↑ A hero only in his own story. Typical ENTP who doesn't get the girl so invents a villain much like Don Quixote. I would not want you meeting any of my girls, to be quite honest.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I feel that way about my ex sister in law. We message or call each other and one of us will say oh, I was just thinking about you. I think she's ENFJ.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

SgtPepper said:


> I'm not speaking about sexual attraction or sharing certain hobbies. I mean more as in feeling like you've known them forever? Connecting on an energy/spiritual level?


Hm, I consider myself to be young at heart but also something of an old soul. I don't believe in connecting on an energy or spiritual level and that sounds emotionally manipulative to me. So aside from my kids, I've never felt like I've "known someone forever" on more than an actual relational level.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I think people read into it too much.

A spiritual connection--a soul connection--we all are human and we all have souls (if you believe in the concept). I remember a book about Buddhism in which it talks about all of us sort of like being drops of water--our soul is the same thing, even if each of us are different in many ways, we're all just part of an ocean of water.

Recognizing another person's soul isn't some strange thing--it's just recognizing a basic universal truth, that we are all connected and that we are all similar in some ways, even when we are different.

But when people read into it like "this must be the person I should marry" or something, that is when it gets silly to me, because then you are imposing your own ideas onto the unknown.

It's just perception--do something useful with it, like become a better person and treat other people with more compassion and kindness. Learn to be a better person for all souls, as all souls come from the same source no matter if you feel more or less like them.

At least, I think that's sort of what Buddhism might teach. That awakening is within you, even if you were inspired by another person or a moment in time that's inspiring for some mysterious reason.

And eh...now I feel I should go off and study Buddhism or something since I am not qualified to talk on behalf of it or anything, but everything doesn't have to be about ego (ugh what is happening to me, I must be bored.)

But it's not like anyone actually knows what's going on in the big picture, or has all the answers.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I can think of some people more, and some people less. As far as how much and levels of intensity.

This is going to probably sound a bit whimsical or wishy washy. But I sorta view my personal connections a bit like this (which the last one only obviously pertains to certain people) where as the first 3 could be universal.

1. Mental
2. Emotional
3. Environmental
4. Sexually 

So I’d say, the more magnetized one of those areas is with someone, or the more of each combined I think id share with the person. Is probably where I feel less or more depending.


----------



## Egigol (Sep 14, 2020)

Same wavelength, easy flowing banter, feel relaxed and comfortable around them? Yeah sure a few. I call them 'my people', the people who seem to get me.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, people who seem to "get" me, almost right away.

Usually with people, I'm more or less on my guard. A coworker could hit on me. A neighbour could spread gossip. A person I just met could yawn and walk away. A toddler will probably cry if I pick him up.

But with some people, I just know that things will be okay. The conversation and activies flow. You trust and appreciate each other. You get each other's jokes and aren't easily offended.

Maybe for some people these things come naturally and are unremarkable. But for me they're a special connection.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Scoobyscoob said:


> With my kids, yes. With offspring the connection is always instant. With most people, a connection was built over time, so not instant but there is a connection.
> 
> I find this to be a very Fi topic. 🙂


Actually, that's right I connected instantly with my niece and nephew when they were born. Instant love. Thank you for reminding me about that.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

NIHM said:


> Actually, that's right I connected instantly with my niece and nephew when they were born. Instant love. Thank you for reminding me about that.


Yeah I think when questions like these are asked, they're usually within the context of romantically, but people nearly always instantly connect with kids. Especially if the kids are related to you. With me, it's the kids I have though.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Can anyone relate with the points in this video. (whether you believe in the concept of souls or not)


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Yeah I think when questions like these are asked, they're usually within the context of romantically, but people nearly always instantly connect with kids. Especially if the kids are related to you. With me, it's the kids I have though.


I hope I have that when I adopt. Hopefully instant connection but that might be naive. I don't expect the kid to have it instantly with me but hopefully, I'll have it with them.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

NIHM said:


> I hope I have that when I adopt. Hopefully instant connection but that might be naive. I don't expect the kid to have it instantly with me but hopefully, I'll have it with them.


It would probably take some time. I think we're all wired to feel instantly connected to biological children but I'm not sure if that'd be the case with an adopted child. I would guess probably not. 



SgtPepper said:


> Can anyone relate with the points in this video. (whether you believe in the concept of souls or not)


The video doesn't work.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Scoobyscoob said:


> It would probably take some time. I think we're all wired to feel instantly connected to biological children but I'm not sure if that'd be the case with an adopted child. I would guess probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> The video doesn't work.


Thanks. Check now.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

SgtPepper said:


> Can anyone relate with the points in this video. (whether you believe in the concept of souls or not)





SgtPepper said:


> Thanks. Check now.


Oh the whole twin flame thing. I don't hate the idea but I'm not in love with the idea either. Call me old fashioned but I believe in love and don't need it to be spiritual to feel that way. I can see why some would feel otherwise, because why stay together then. To me, being in love and sharing kinship is enough and with friends, the closer, the more I'd be willing to put myself out there for such friends.


----------



## Amorous (11 mo ago)

SgtPepper said:


> In think it might be beyond genes though. More like energy.


Yeah, I didn't mean to imply that genes were the only way we are connected. That's just the first thing that came to my mind.

I think we can also be psychologically connected. Archetypes and stereotypes have to exist for some reason. They keep appearing because there's something there, a reoccurring pattern of characters, types of people, maybe even us reborn across the centuries.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

@SpeedTheRacer 

I "oddly" connect you with SpeedRacer in that I read your posts like they are spoken in the dubbed English in the old speedracer cartoons...and they read perfectly.

It's not really that odd though b/c of your name, and not trying to pick on you--it just looks like a fun way to write.


----------



## SpeedTheRacer (11 mo ago)

WickerDeer said:


> @SpeedTheRacer
> 
> I "oddly" connect you with SpeedRacer in that I read your posts like they are spoken in the dubbed English in the old speedracer cartoons...and they read perfectly.
> 
> It's not really that odd though b/c of your name, and not trying to pick on you--it just looks like a fun way to write.


Yes hope that is my best desire, you!


----------



## alcobow (12 mo ago)

Yes and one of this person doesn't know about me🤡 It just amazes me how similar we are, our thoughts, even some stories from the past, interests and so on. And it becomes so insulting when you realize that he doesn't know just who you are..(( 
Call me a dreamer, that's true. 

With the second, everything is easier, just out of thousands of anonymous messages for example, each of us will say: "It's him!" and he will be right. I don't feel such a connection right now. We are very different from each other, even I would say as much as possible, but by some miracle it works.


----------



## ESTJustice (Oct 23, 2021)

My wife. 
It has not happened before or since, but the moment that I saw her it was if she pulled me in like gravity.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

ESTJustice said:


> My wife.
> It has not happened before or since, but the moment that I saw her it was if *she pulled me in like gravity.*


Noice


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

Lunacik said:


> You may as well be asking me if I've ever met someone a fortune-teller, or some “shaman” who is actually a mentally ill person with hallucinations


Some of those people are not mentally ill. Some of them are con artists who knowingly fool people into wasting their money on fortune-telling and shamans.


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

This man was my co-worker. He was tall, handsome, charismatic, hardworking, emotionally expressive, logical, and a creative writer. I found his vibe hard to resist. My mind was fantasizing about him. But then, the problem was that he had a wife including his child they share. So, I did my best to abort this connection between him and me. Because I don't want to be a homewrecking cunt.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

Edit: I didn't notice that this was in the sex/relationship subforum. Not at all a story about an instant sexual/romantic chemistry...


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes, an old colleague who after 2-3 weeks felt like I've known her for yeaaars. Although I'm not sure if she felt the same way.
Still trying to find that friend who does 😅


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

cjlab9ihih said:


> Yes, of course. It happened to me when I was actively looking for a girl on an online dating site. When I met her I had a feeling that we were on the same wavelength, and I didn't just enjoy each other's company, I felt as if I had met my soul mate. Sometimes I had this strange feeling as if multiple channels were forming between our auras, through which sometimes I thought that we were reading each other's thoughts.


Cool.



> and I didn't just enjoy each other's company, I felt as if I had met my soul mate.


 can you explain this part a bit more


----------



## dragonfly92 (Jun 2, 2021)

SgtPepper said:


> I'm not speaking about sexual attraction or sharing certain hobbies. I mean more as in feeling like you've known them forever? Connecting on an energy/spiritual level?


Yes, when meeting my current SO. Starting from the very first messages exchanged and continuing to our first date, there was this weird, insanely strong connection... so much so, that we were living in different countries and texting 24/7 for 5 weeks straight before ever meeting each other face to face. And when we did, it was like we'd always known each other.

It sounds so lame written down, but I'd never experienced that feeling with the opposite sex, though having met some soul sisters in the past.

We both just knew.


----------

